# Draining the freshwater tank on an 07 reg Sundance 590 RS



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

I’ve just visited a friend who has recently acquired a new Swift Sundance 590RS.
We were checking out all the tanks and taps etc and couldn’t find a drain tap for the freshwater tank. Apparently it doesn’t have one. To drain the tank you first have to remove the dinette table, lift the floor carpet, open the floor hatch, unscrew the large inspection cap, put your hand down into the tank and pull a chain to release the bung – well that’s what the dealer said.
Can any other Swift 590RS owners please confirm this or tell me where the drain tap is.
Thanks


----------



## 100127 (Jul 20, 2006)

*Drain Tap*

I think that is it, as my 2006 Burstner Delfin had the same problem. I have had a modification done ie re-arrange the outlet pipe with an extension and fit a tap to it. No more opening things and unscrewing etc. Just open the tap and away she drains. Also dont forget to remove the bung inside the tank.
Regards
bob


----------



## dennisandandrea (May 1, 2005)

Hi Tony, Our last two Bessacarr's E705 & E710 we had to take up floor in rear locker unscrew the large cap and pull out plug.



All the best 

Dennis


----------



## 100701 (Aug 25, 2006)

Hi on my 2004 590rs the fresh water tank is under the front seat at the dining table position. Remove cushions lift lid unscrew black cap put hand in tank and remove rubber plug. I sometimes fill through here in stead of getting hose out.

See pic

Martyn


----------



## 96105 (Aug 23, 2005)

hi same has mine .... swift 630l :wink: you get your hand wet :roll: poor idea could have done with a outside drain tap!

ray


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

Same as my Hymer

Steve


----------



## claypigeon (May 9, 2005)

Hi my bessie 425 is the same done a modification and fitted a tap.

Dave


----------

